# Post your Pics with Santa



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Do we have a thread for pictures with Santa? If not, I'll start! 

There were a lot of golden retrievers at this event and Helo wanted to make friends with all of them!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love these pictures of Helo with Santa, they're fantastic. 
What a handsome boy Helo is.


----------



## Pixel77 (Dec 11, 2014)

Aww that's a great idea! These pictures are way too cute!!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

This was Ticket's first time with Santa at our local Petco.
She does NOT like wearing antlers.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll make this a temporary sticky until the Holiday season is over if anyone wants to add there picture under this one thread.

This was Hogan's first time with Santa


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is Max with Santa at the Festival of Trees this year.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Love the photos of all your gorgeous goldens meeting Santa!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

This was 2 years ago. It is too hard to take them all out to see Santa by myself. Now I just take pictures in front of my tree.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ This is the last time we had pictures done. Jacks was almost 3 and Arth just turned 6. 

We haven't done that since because the rescue kinda changed things up and basically switched to having people pay to take their own pictures with their own cameras. Which kinda takes the fun out of the trip.  

I keep meaning to look around at other places and would love to get all three dogs out. Arthur is 9 now and Jacks is turning 7. Both have quite a bit more white now...  And of course my niece shot up a few inches.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Megora said:


> ^ This is the last time we had pictures done. Jacks was almost 3 and Arth just turned 6.
> 
> We haven't done that since because the rescue kinda changed things up and basically switched to having people pay to take their own pictures with their own cameras. Which kinda takes the fun out of the trip.
> 
> I keep meaning to look around at other places and would love to get all three dogs out. Arthur is 9 now and Jacks is turning 7. Both have quite a bit more white now...  And of course my niece shot up a few inches.



I have taken mine to Bass Pro. Not only do they allow dogs, they also allow you to take your own photos, and they take a professional photo and give you a complimentary 5 x 7. The only drawback is that the Santa there is not allowed to touch the dogs because he deals with mostly kids and they may have allergies. It hasn't been a problem for me. I just sit them in front of him. I wanted to do it this year but I have 6 now and one of them is only 9 weeks old. Maybe next year.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

This was Phoenix, the day I picked him up last year


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

At a fundraiser for animal charities, Santa Bob ia a well- known local trainer.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Here is Neeko and Molson w Santa at the mall...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke on left; Charlie on right


----------

